# disk brake rotor thickness please



## willkim80 (Aug 14, 2005)

Could anyone over there please provide information about the rotor thickness of the front disk brake for Nisaan Sentra 2003. 
Many thanks in advance.

Will


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

If you call midas they might give you the specs over the phone. I have them resurface my drums and rotors and I have seen them look up the numbers, but I don't have access to that info.


----------

